# Analog functions question...



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Although I've come to like this forum better than all the others,I still visit them on a regular basis in seach of tips,solutions,etc.

And I've read opinions from whom I believe to be knowledgeable modelers about the analog operation of dual mode decoders and there seems to be a general thinking that analog function(s) should be turned off if they're not to be used.

The thinking is logical to me...why having the decoder read useless CVs?But then,does it really help it?Does a decoder work like a computer's RAM meaning that the less it has to handle the better and faster it'll likely perform?What do you guys do?Turn analog off or don't bother?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes 100% agree! I always turn off the analog control of the decoder, and leave it in digital only.
I've seen a difference in the response time and the consistency of decoders that have analog turned off. 
My thinking is that if you eliminate the possibility of it using frivolous data that it shouldn't be getting, you not only speed up the process of the decoder you filter out bad data!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Always something to learn, thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I turn off the analog function so that I do not get a run-away after a track short clears. I had it happen only a few times, not every time there is a track short. Does get real exciting.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comment...I didn't know this.Thinking of it,this alone is sufficient to justify turning analog mode off.An undesirable feature indeed.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Following the same line of thinking,does it mean that any other useless function should be turned off just the same?In my case I'll have a few rather big locos (Big Boy,Challenger,etc) that'll never be consisted since my layout won't allow huge trains anyway so turning consisting off also makes sense.Should it be done or there's no benefit to this?

BEMF also falls in this category...not having any steep climb makes it useless too so might as well turn this off too,isn't it?What do you guys do?

I'll have a couple of N scale Tsunami's shortly that I know are notorious "heaters"...is it possible that turning all useless functions off might help them keep their cool or else,help them sound even better?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Useless or Harmful? 
The DC feature could cause harm so I turn it off.
I thought Consisting is off by default and must to set-up to use.

BEMF I find very useful on some engines to get better low speed performance.

Interesting question about the Tsunami's heat generation.
My guess is that the heat is from the processors running so turning off a feature would not help it to run cooler. Have lighting off and even the sound off may help it to run cooler.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I too turn off all the extra features that I'm not using. It just makes since to me not having extra things running.


----------

